# Will work for cookies



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Training the next generation. Tyler likes to run the hay press in the afternoons.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

The new boss of HallsHay...probably keeps you in line...quite the nice looking young man. Hey by the way...I work for cookies too...Tyler can train me next. I like chocolate chips with milk best.


----------

